# CGC day



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

So glad the snow is finally GONE!!!

They were CGC testing nearby, so put my 3 knuckleheads thru it.











<span style="color: #3333FF">Not a huge challenge</span>, mostly just fun. Got to see some of the pups
I helped train, so that too was a bonus.
<span style="color: #3333FF">More picks of a fun day!</span>


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Wish my knucklehead could pass CGC!! Beautiful bunch!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats great


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Congrats, Dan! We knew Hugo (and the others) would do well!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Dan... that's awesome!!!


----------

